# How to read ePubs on your Kindle Fire — even DRMed ones!



## eggheadbooks1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I've posted instructions on my blog on how to install an ePub (PDF) reader on the Kindle Fire. You can even legally read Adobe DRMed ePubs this way.

http://mademers.com/globalindieauthor/2012/08/how-to-read-epubs-on-your-kindle-fire-even-drmed-ones/


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I will take a look later to check it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, eggheadbooks...though how to install third party apps and the Aldiko reader have been widely discussed in other threads here.


Betsy


----------

